# Dòng Máy lạnh âm trần Cassette LG inverter luôn được mọi khách hàng lựa chọn



## haichaukindoanh (20 Tháng năm 2021)

*Điện lạnh Thanh Hải Châu cung cấp thông tin về dòng sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần LG inverter model mới, với giá thành không quá cao sản phẩm nhanh chóng được người tiêu dùng tin chọn hiện nay. Công suất lớn từ 18000Btu đến 46000Btu thường được chọn và phù hợp cho những không gian rộng lớn như : căn hộ cao cấp, văn phòng công ty, hội trường, nhà hàng, ... những nơi thường xuyên tập trung đông người.

Máy lạnh LG *là thương hiệu nổi tiếng với những sản phẩm chất lượng, mẫu mã đẹp và giá thành tương đối, chính sách bảo hành tốt sẽ thu hút ngày càng nhiều khách hàng hơn.









*► Một số model sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần LG inverter mới :

MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG ATNQ18GPLE7 2 HP*


Giá bán : 21,000,000 ₫
*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG ATNQ24GPLE7 2.5 HP*

Giá bán : 23,200,000 ₫
*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG ATNQ30GNLE7 3.5 HP*

Giá bán : 28,100,000 ₫
*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG ATNQ36GNLE7 4 HP*

Giá bán : 30,600,000 ₫
*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG ATNQ48GMLE7 5 HP*

Giá bán : 35,300,000 ₫



» Xem nhiều sản phẩm hơn tại : *GIÁ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG INVERTER CÁC CÔNG SUẤT

► Những người đứng đầu thương hiệu luôn mong muốn sản phẩm của mình sẽ đáp ứng được yêu cầu bảo vệ sức khỏe, mang đến không gian tươi mát và được khách hàng quan tâm nhiêu hơn chính vì thế việc đổi mới công nghệ là một bước ngoặc quan trọng của LG :

- Thiết kế nhỏ gọn, mặt nạ cá tính

Máy lạnh âm trần LG *sở hữu thiết kế mặt nạ độc đáo với 4 hướng thổi mới có cấu trúc nguyên khối, hài hòa với trần nhà, phù hợp với hầu hết các cấu trúc tòa nhà và vừa vặn với nhiều không gian khác nhau. Thiết kế thanh mảnh và nhỏ gọn không chỉ giúp tiết kiệm không gian mà còn giảm bớt chi phí lắp đặt.








*- Giảm 30% mức tiết kiệm năng lượng hàng năm*

Mức tiêu thụ điện dự kiến giảm 30% so với loại không biến tần (giảm khoảng 30% chi phí điện).








*- Công suất làm lạnh tối đa và nhanh chóng*

Với các máy nén biến tần vận hành ở tốc độ tối thiểu và tối đa, điều hòa biến tần thông minh LG đạt được phạm vi công suất vận hành rộng hơn. Chỉ cần nhấn nút "Power Cooling Mode" (Chế độ làm lạnh nhanh) hoặc "Jet Cool" (Làm lạnh nhanh) trên điều khiển từ xa không dây, điều hòa biến tần thông minh LG sẽ làm lạnh không gian của bạn một cách nhanh chóng và hiệu quả.








*- Chế độ hoạt động cho trần nhà cao*

Thiết kế dàn lạnh cho phép lưu thông không khí với không gian có chiều cao trần 4.2m. Ngoài ra, luồng khí thổi có thể được tăng lên bằng cách điều chỉnh tốc độ quạt.








*- Kiểm soát luồng khí thổi độc lập*

Tính năng vận hành cánh gió độc lập sử dụng 4 động cơ riêng biệt, nhờ đó giúp điều khiển cả bốn cánh gió một cách độc lập. Khả năng điều khiển độc lập mang lại sự thoải mái tối ưu cho mỗi người dùng. Sản phẩm có khả năng xử lý các góc nghiêng trong khoảng từ 20° ~ 70°.








*- Cảm biến nhận biết người dùng và độ ẩm*

Ở phần góc của chiếc *máy lạnh âm trần LG *được trang bị một nút cảm biến có khả năng nhận biết hoạt động của con người cứ mỗi 10 giây và tự động điều chỉnh luồng gió đến vị trí có người, mang đến cảm giác thoải mái, dễ chịu ngay khi bạn vừa bước vào phòng.







*- Chức năng lọc không khí 4 cấp thuận tiện và tiết kiệm*

Thiết bị lọc không khí và bộ lọc có thể dễ dàng tháo rời để bảo trì, dàn lạnh có thể lọc không khí cho khu vực rộng tối đa 147m² (đảm bảo bằng chứng nhận CAC cho sản phẩm nội địa Hàn Quốc).








*- Dàn trao đổi nhiệt Gold Fin chống ăn mòn*

Lớp phủ đặc biệt màu vàng trên cánh tản nhiệt của bộ trao đổi nhiệt giúp ngăn ngừa tình trạng ăn mòn, kéo dài tuổi thọ của thiết bị.










⇒ Không chiếm diện tích không gian, không ảnh hưởng đến việc trang trí nội thất cũng như đảm bảo không khí mát sẽ đến khắp mọi nơi, sản phẩm tiện lợi dễ sử dụng và vừa túi tiền nên được khá nhiều doanh nghiệp, các nhà đầu tư lựa chọn.

*► Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn nhiều hơn và mua hàng với giá tốt nhất :

CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*
- Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá :* infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
- Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
- Phòng bán hàng : 02822007099 – 0901432183
- Website công ty :* thanhhaichau.com*


----------

